# DTS® Headphone: X®



## dean89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I’m sorry if this is not meant for this forum, but I’m desperately in need of some help.

So I’ve brought a new laptop 4 days ago, Asus FX504GM, cut a long story I’ve had nothing but aggro from it since switching the thing on, the audio port didn’t pick nothing up, I spent hours on end trying to get Realtek to work, in the end I managed to get it the headset/mic going as it should.

Anyway, in my device manager I have under sound, video and game controllers
Intel(R) Display Audio
Nvidia Virtual Sound
Realtek(R) Audio

Now is Realtek(R) Audio just another version of Realtek HD Audio ? 

Or am I completely missing Realtek HD Audio? I ask because I also have something preinstalled called DTS® Headphone: X® which believe it or not, doesn’t work, if I plug my headset it all it does is continue to ask me to plug in a headset, and if I remove them it then asks to connect either and external speaker or internal speaker, well it’s a laptop it has internal speakers which this software doesn’t detect... I have no Realtek Audio Manager either, I’ve not got it down in the bottom corner, I’ve not got it in control panel, I do however have it in program files but the .exe doesn’t launch anything... im guessing there could be a glitch with Realtek and DTS® Headphone: X®.

if i uninstall DTS® Headphone: X® how do i go about reinstalling it? looks like an app to me but its not on the MS store?

Ah man this is doing my head in.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi. Are you saying that the laptop came preinstalled with Windows 10 and ALL device drivers, but it wasn't producing any audio on both its internal speakers as well as your headphones? If you're looking for the Realtek HD audio control panel/manager, it may not be present, or it may have been customized to use DTS Headphone:X instead. A lot of laptops these days come with such audio enhancements and custom control panels. DTS, Beats and SRS are some of them.


The name of the audio adapter in Device Manager shouldn't matter. What matters should be the correct drivers for the correct OS. In the unlikely event that the installation was bugged out-of-box, you can grab a copy of Windows 10 from Microsoft and start with a fresh clean installation, or factory reset the laptop and start afresh, but don't try to install Realtek driver packages that aren't meant for it in hope of restoring the "missing" Realtek HD manager.


If you uninstall the DTS audio enhancement (if it is separately removable in the first place), you should be able to download it from Asus, but I'm guessing it cannot be separately uninstalled/reinstalled and is most likely bundled with the audio driver package for your laptop, which is provided by Asus.


If you haven't already, download the laptop's user manual and follow it to the letter to get accustomed to its features.


----------



## dean89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Stancestans said:


> Hi. Are you saying that the laptop came preinstalled with Windows 10 and ALL device drivers, but it wasn't producing any audio on both its internal speakers as well as your headphones? If you're looking for the Realtek HD audio control panel/manager, it may not be present, or it may have been customized to use DTS Headphone:X instead. A lot of laptops these days come with such audio enhancements and custom control panels. DTS, Beats and SRS are some of them.
> 
> 
> The name of the audio adapter in Device Manager shouldn't matter. What matters should be the correct drivers for the correct OS. In the unlikely event that the installation was bugged out-of-box, you can grab a copy of Windows 10 from Microsoft and start with a fresh clean installation, or factory reset the laptop and start afresh, but don't try to install Realtek driver packages that aren't meant for it in hope of restoring the "missing" Realtek HD manager.
> ...


Hi,

and thanks for the reply,

i have never seen this Realtek(R) Audio driver before this is why i asked the question, I've only ever seen Realtek HD Audio as a driver.

this brand new laptop never worked out the box, the DTS Headphone X that came with it never worked, it would just keep telling me to plug in a head set which i did and once i did it would register it but then tell me i need to plug in a headset.. without a headset plugged in it would tell me i need to either connect external or internal speakers. i must say before even finding the software i had been over and over the sound card drivers uninstalling, reinstalling etc to try get the headset to work, so i know everything including windows was up to date.

ive been to Asus website, ive downloaded the drivers;

Version 1.0.10.0
2018/06/084.92 MBytes
DTS Component Driver V1.0.10.0

which once installed it just flashes a black rectangular box for a split second.

and then

2018/06/08
DTS Headphone X v1 UWP

which then tells

1. Download DTS component driver.
2. Right click on DTS_install_HPXv1 and run as administrator to install driver.
3. Restart computer.
4. Go to Microsoft store to install latest version of DTS HeadphoneX v1

there is no app called this on the MS app store :banghead::banghead::banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Like I said, you can factory reset and start over, or download Windows 10 from Microsoft's website and do a clean install and start afresh, or you could just return it since it's just a few days old.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> you could just return it since it's just a few days old.


 You never should need to mess around with a brand new computer, it should work right out of the box. If it's not working right, then take it back and get another one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The drivers are here 1 being the DTS component driver https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ASUS-TUF-Gaming-FX504/HelpDesk_Download/


----------

